# New Reloading Press?



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Title should have been FIRST reloading press. 

I am considering buying a reloading press. I took my son out to shoot some 5 stand yesterday for the first time and I think he is hooked. I have always enjoyed shooting trap and sporting clays but it has tapered off in the last couple years.

I am searching for a good place to start with reloading equipment. I have never done it before. Any help would be appreciated. I would eventually like to reload for shotguns, 7mm, .223, 9mm. Is there a particular kit? Buy components separate? How many rounds do you typically have to go through to justify the expense and time of reloading?

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just started reloading a year ago and I was fortunate enough to have a generous forum member mentor me over several loading sessions. I would recommend that you do the same before buying anything. That way you can better understand features and know what you want in your equipment. Rcbs has some good packages and rebates currently. I'm in Davis county and would gladly show you my setup and show you how I do it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you plan on reloading pistol (9mm) you will want a progressive press for this. hornady makes a nice one called the lock-n-load, for rifle single stage I use the Forester press much simpler than the rcbs press. what I mean for this is that you slide your dies in the press thru the front and no shell holders to buy.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a RCBS rockchucker. I reload for everything I shoot except shotgun (I'm interested but not tried that yet) It's a single stage and I reload for 9mm, 30-06, 7mm, 300 savage, and 270. It takes more time for the 9mm than a progressive would but for me that's fine as I generally use it for a time killer on days I cant be outside and my wallet limits the amount of 9mm I can shoot anyway. I absolutly love reloading. I sit and read ballistic charts, I chrono loads, I keep a notebook of loads and how they perform. It's really addicting for me. Simply put, I have a very inexpensive press and minimal equipment and time is all the extra cost. I grew up reloading with my dad and as soon as I had the space and money I started myself. I get my kids involved and it's been a great hobby.
All you need to start is a press; dies; scale, calipers, deburing tool, and a brush. and access to a case trimmer (I borrow one from my dad when I get enough cases that need to be trimmed). A tumber is nice for cleaning brass. Most of my stuff is second hand and thus much cheaper.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be honest... I still use my RCBS "Partner" press kit I bought 20 years ago with summer chore money. Shotguns you will need a seperate press, but you can find MEC presses on ebay for good prices. For Pistols you really need minimum a turret press so you dont go mad from swapping out dies. 

If you are wildcatting and need some serious case resizing the Rockchucker or the Lyman O press gives you alot of crushing force. For neck sizing or other smaller cases, almost any press will work.

Get a good scale, get a trickle charger. I use a LEE Perfect Powder measure to throw loads .5 grns light and trickle in the final amount to get it "perfect". Luckily I bought a electric trickler years ago which makes it really fast.

Oh and ABSOLUTELY get a RCBS hand primer. I detest trying to prime cases on a press. The handprimer is sweet and you can do hundreds of cases really quickly.

If you are reloading once fired factory cases, you can skip a trimmer for now... but eventually you will want a trimmer as the cases grow with each firing. A good set of calipers will help out quite a bit for measuring cases and COL. LEE makes some really cheap, really simple trimmers... they look gimmicky but actually work very well.

Finally, get a couple good reloading manuals with up to date info. 

*Edit: forgot to mention keep an eye out for a tumbler. Tumbling brass keeps it nice and clean.

-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

If it was me, after 3 decades of metallic reloading...

I would get the Dillon BL 550 (Basic Loader). Not the cheapest press, but a great combination of quality and upgrade-versatility. There is no there press that quite has this capability. This unit runs $260 and would do your rifle and pistol loading and is fully upgradeable to become a progressive RL550b. This saves money in the long run over buying a something like the RCBS Rockchucker and then deciding you now want a progressive because .223 and 9mm are both high quantity rounds.
Interestingly, the 550 frame was based on the classic RCBS Rockchucker.
Of course it has a lifetime warranty and will last a lifetime.

Here is the info from Dillon:
http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/content/p/9/pid/25792/catid/1/BL_550_Basic_Loader

The BL 550 is essentially an RL550B without the automatic priming and powder systems. Capable of loading more than 160 calibers- just like the RL550B- it uses any manufacturers' standard 7/8"-14 reloading dies. It's priced comparably with other manufacturers' turret presses; yet unlike them, it's fully upgradeable to Dillon's Progressive RL550B loader!

The interchangeable toolhead makes it quick, easy and inexpensive to change calibers. For example, if you load 30-06 for elk, .243 for deer and .22-250 for coyote, you don't even have to change the shellplate. You simply pull two pins and swap the toolhead with your 30-06 dies to another toolhead with your .22-250 or .243 dies in less than 30 seconds! The additional toolheads are inexpensive- if you load for several rifles it's a no-brainer! Once you get your dies set you'll never have to re-set them.

A powder measure adapter is available if you want to use a manual measure that you already own. Or, if you want to weigh every powder charge you load, it's easy- you can use a powder trickler with the powder die/ funnel assembly that comes with the BL550.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think. Huge gives the best advice here. Get with a mentor and buy your tools one at a time. You can't go wrong with an RCBS press, I still use an old Partner. The new ones are designed with much more leverage. Look at a few scales before making up your mind and spend your money here as accurate charging makes all the difference. I don't know where you are at but I bet there is someone nearby who will help. I am in Springville if you are down this way. I know there are some very knowledgable hand loaders from the Ogden area on here as well. -------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the info guys. After the bison hunt I will get moving in that direction. A mentor sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

For me I use a Ponsness-Warren progressive for shotgun, a RCBS Rock Chucker for hunting rifle ammunition, and a Dillon 550b and 650 for everything else. I'm a competitive 3-gunner, so I shoot and reload 1000's of 9mm and .223 every month. If I had just one reloader, it would be the Dillon 550b.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been reloading both for 40 years now. It all depends on your needs. You have to determine how many shotgun shells or how many centerfire's you plan on reloading. I have a single stage press for my centerfires and reload a couple of thousand rounds a year. My neighbor has a dillon and reloads a couple of thousand rounds a week. All has to do with needs. Also nothing I have was bought new with minor exceptions, the vast majority of my reloading equipment was bought used for less than 1/2 the price of new.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am a firm believer in going the ksl route for this type of thing. No sense in buying new stuff sometimes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I am a firm believer in going the ksl route for this type of thing. No sense in buying new stuff sometimes.


Bingo...my newest RCBS press I bought off of KSL for 1/3 the price of a new one and it had never been used. My MEC shotgun shell loader I bought off of KSL for $35 with sets of bushings and about 1000 primers and 1000 wads. Most of my dies I have paid $20 or less for the set. All of my brass is used I buy off of guys on KSL. I usually talk them into polishing it for me but some I haven't and just polish it myself. I have bought thousands of primers off KSL for much less than shelf price along with thousands of projectiles too. As for lead shot, it's hard to come by now on KSL but 2-3 years ago you could get it off of there for $15-$20 for 25 pounds but I rarely see any on there anymore and when I do they're wanting market price for it. I wouldn't mind picking up another 50-100 pounds of 7 1/2 or 8 shot if I could get a deal on it. Heck for that matter any size lead shot if I could get it for a decent price.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a dillon 650 and it is sweet sweet sweet.

I loaded about 1500 223 rounds in about 2 hours. 3 hours if you include case prep.

But you ought to figure out what you like, what kind of volume you want to do and what you want to load. A mentor is an absolute must.

Check out Christensen's Reloading in Sandy. He's got some good deals on new equipment.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

you guys are just full of information...........not a single insult yet either.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My brother in law had a single stage RCBS press for 3 or 4 years. As soon as he saw my 650 running, he bought one.

He put it in my basement with mine and we did some reloading last winter but kind of put it down when hunting season ended. 

He wants to come over this weekend and load about 1500 .357, 1500 .223, 500 30-06, and 2k 45 ACP. But that is totally doable for us with the two machines. So if you are looking for volume, the Dillon is the way to go. With a single stage, you'll be loading for hours and get through 50 bullets.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Dodger said:


> With a single stage, you'll be loading for hours and get through 50 bullets.


I totally agree here - The single stage press does take a while, but I'm glad I started with one. This may not go for everyone, but I think progressive presses might be a bit to take on for a first time loader. Do I need one? No, I don't have an AR or shoot 1000's of pistol rounds. A single stage press taught me to go slow and pay attention to details that I might have missed otherwise.

Once I really figured out reloading, I've branched into other tools that have sped the process up. My RCBS Chargemaster combo has cut my reloading in half. I tend to neck size my rifle rounds so brass prep isn't too intensive either.

Like everyone said, it all depends on your needs. I'd also recommend having a mentor show you the ropes. I watched my FIL a few times and then was good to go from there. I'm always still trying to learn though.

I have a Hornady single stage Lock N Load press that's worked well for me. I don't really have a preference for dies, but I've found the Hornady dies to be very user friendly.

Either way you go, you'll have a lot of fun reloading. I don't feel like a save a lot of money with the volume I load, but there's some great satisfaction when your handloads go into a dime sized group at 200 yards, or when you take game with them.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> I have a dillon 650 and it is sweet sweet sweet.


While there is absolutely nothing wrong with a Dillon 650 used for the task intended as a fully auto-indexing progressive, a person needs to understand that it is more automatic than the cheaper 550b. Therefore, while a 550b can be quite easily used just like a single stage Rockchucker, it is more difficult to do so IMO, on an auto-indexing 650.

Therefore it would still be my recommendation that a new reloader stick with a less automated press like the 550 - one that can still be used a lot like a turret-type single stage, yet be upgraded to a decent progressive depending on whether the BL or RL is chosen. This probably will save a lot of frustration and mistakes yet retains most of the benefits of a 650.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Frisco Pete said:


> While there is absolutely nothing wrong with a Dillon 650 used for the task intended as a fully auto-indexing progressive, a person needs to understand that it is more automatic than the cheaper 550b. Therefore, while a 550b can be quite easily used just like a single stage Rockchucker, it is more difficult to do so IMO, on an auto-indexing 650.
> 
> Therefore it would still be my recommendation that a new reloader stick with a less automated press like the 550 - one that can still be used a lot like a turret-type single stage, yet be upgraded to a decent progressive depending on whether the BL or RL is chosen. This probably will save a lot of frustration and mistakes yet retains most of the benefits of a 650.


No argument there. The auto-indexing takes some getting used to. But, it's totally doable, even for a new reloader.

That said, the 650 is a lot better for reloading rifle rounds than the 550 though, IMO.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know about the loading for hours and only getting 50 bullets out. On pistol rounds I can average 100 a hour on a single stage press and about the same with rifle rounds not including cleaning the brass, it just takes practice. I slow up on the rifle ones just because I will weigh the powder more often since it doesn't meter as well as a pistol powder does. 

If you don't care about high production a single stage press will work quite fine and did so for quite a while before the progressive ones came out, now it seams that even someone that only goes through 20 rounds a year needs a progressive.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't know about the loading for hours and only getting 50 bullets out. On pistol rounds I can average 100 a hour on a single stage press and about the same with rifle rounds not including cleaning the brass, it just takes practice. I slow up on the rifle ones just because I will weigh the powder more often since it doesn't meter as well as a pistol powder does.


+1

A few weeks ago I did 3 boxes of my boy's 7mm08 in under an hour... weighed every powder charge on a scale. Over a crony I had a SD of 29! Not bad at all for hunting loads, full length sizing. I keep kicking around getting a progressive or a turret but I just haven't needed it one enough to justify it (yet).

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing I know for sure....if it takes me too long to load them I will become disinterested rather quickly. I would rather spend time doing other things like shooting. My whole purpose would be to make shooting more affordable and my shooting more accurate. Shooting those custom loads through my gun was an eye opener. It was the best performance I have ever had. Now that the kids are more grown up it is providing more time to do some of the things that I have not done enough of since......well you know.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't know about the loading for hours and only getting 50 bullets out. On pistol rounds I can average 100 a hour on a single stage press and about the same with rifle rounds not including cleaning the brass, it just takes practice. I slow up on the rifle ones just because I will weigh the powder more often since it doesn't meter as well as a pistol powder does.
> 
> If you don't care about high production a single stage press will work quite fine and did so for quite a while before the progressive ones came out, now it seams that even someone that only goes through 20 rounds a year needs a progressive.


Maybe 50 rounds is a little bit of an exaggeration but you are going pretty quick at 100 rounds/hr.

If you only shoot 20 rounds a year, by all means, get a single stage. That would be the most cost effective. Like I said in the beginning, it just depends on the volume you want to do.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> One thing I know for sure....if it takes me too long to load them I will become disinterested rather quickly.
> 
> ----
> 
> My whole purpose would be to make shooting more affordable and my shooting more accurate.


Load development will be in small lots. I usually load up 5 rounds per "recipe", tweaking any single variable (powder amount, seating depth etc etc). I might head to the range with 5, 5cartridge "lots" per rifle that I test (letting the gun cool between of course).

As for "affordable"... that there is an argument in and of itself. For say pistol, you can get cheap plated bullets and reload very economically... but if you are making custom hunting rounds with expensive bullets, it can still be pricey. What you gain is "availability", if you have components you don't worry about the shortages people are experiencing right now.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I will do 90% of my reloading during the winter when there is nothing else going on outside. Hunting seasons are usually over along with it being unsafe to get on the ice to fish. The only other times that I reload is if I am working up a load for a new round, rifle, or pistol. I pretty much have all the load data that I need from 40 years of loading. 

One of the enjoyable times is when you load up a box of rounds with all different powder weights or combinations, then take them out to the range to see what they will and will not do. My ex wife used to call my reloading room my "Therapy Room" I would go into it and be perfectly content for hours as long as I wasn't bothered.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would suggest a used single stage and once you get competent and you feel it's too slow sell it and buy a faster one. As I said. I reload 2-3 thousand rounds a year and it isn't really slow. I think before you make any purchase you should sit with someone and watch them reload a 100 or so rounds then figure out what's best for you


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> +1
> 
> A few weeks ago I did 3 boxes of my boy's 7mm08 in under an hour... weighed every powder charge on a scale. Over a crony I had a SD of 29! Not bad at all for hunting loads, full length sizing. I keep kicking around getting a progressive or a turret but I just haven't needed it one enough to justify it (yet).
> 
> -DallanC


I agree with Critter as well. The progressives do have their advantages, but I would definitely suggest starting off with a single stage press first. You can still get a lot of ammo made in an hour and you can learn how to do each step very well in the process.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Used may not be a bad way to go. I bought my set in September 2012 for $210 after rebates, it is this one that came with the old school 555 scale, what a waste of a POS. I Quickly bought a digital scale from SW for $25 and just got my early Christmas present of a HOrnady auto loader and love it. I am not familiar with any of the other presses, but they sure sound tempting, yet another reason to get some exposure to many of them to make a more educated decision on the matter. As I have only been doing it for a short time, I am mainly in the load development stage trying 3-5 loads of each variation trying to find the best one, that is my favorite part. Now I get to do the same with my son's new rifle.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with Critter too, I reload for my 9mm (is that a commie socialist loven round?) in batches of 100 because that's what my box holds. I can knock them all out in about an hour if I'm in a hurry but again I don't shoot large volumes because it's just too expensive for me so it taking longer is part of the hobby. I slow down and enjoy the distraction from life. If I had the funds you bet I'd go for a Dillon; I saw one in action once (not sure of the model) that sorted the cases and fed them and the bullets all you had to do is pull the handle once you got it set. I was highly impressed but I just don't shoot the volume to justify the cost.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I still load on a single stage. I will get a turret some day, my son started with a Redding turret on my advise and loves it. He got it from ebay for about 1/3 the new price. It appeared unused.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> A few weeks ago I did 3 boxes of my boy's 7mm08 in under an hour... *weighed every powder charge on a scale*.


One of these days we are going to start a thread on Weighing vs. Measuring...

And as a preview to this, I will tell Mr Muleskinner that in most cases weighing each case isn't necessary or that it even produces more accurate hunting ammo. So that time consuming chore can be eliminated.

Other time consumers are changing (threading in/out) 2-3 dies for every operation, and handling each case loaded in the operation 4 to 6 times instead of once (Single vs. Progressive). Of all these, weighing each powder charge is the most tedious and time consuming if you do a lot of loading. The other is not so bad unless you want to load 500-1000 rounds of pistol.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Frisco Pete do it.........

This old student would like to hear your input on measuring vs weighing.

Please.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huntoholic said:


> Well Frisco Pete do it.........
> 
> This old student would like to hear your input on measuring vs weighing.
> 
> Please.....


What do you want to know about measuring vs weighing? I have read a lot of articles on the subject and the conclusions have come out that you don't need a precise weight of powder for the same accuracy out of the firearm and that the velocities of the fired round are going to be spread a little no matter what you do, and I have seen this myself after loading and firing a number of rounds over my chronograph that I have exactly the same powder charge in each case.

However depending on the type of powder and the powder measure that you are using you may have to weigh the powder to get it close to what you want. I use a lot of IMR 4831 and it just doesn't measure well out of my powder dispenser and won't give me the consistency that I want, so I'll usually throw a light charge of it and then finish it off with the scale to within a fraction of a tenth of a grain. It doesn't give me any better accuracy but that is just the way that I do it. Now if I am using Winchester 748 if will give me consistently the same charge out of my powder dispenser and I'll only check it on the scale about every 20 rounds. It is just the nature of the powders.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

While we're at it; lets talk about mixed cases vs all the same brand. I've always wondered how much of a difference the case manufacturer can be.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> While we're at it; lets talk about mixed cases vs all the same brand. I've always wondered how much of a difference the case manufacturer can be.


Usually with mixed cases or different brand of cases you are dealing with different wall thicknesses and capacities of water. If the case wall is thicker on case X than case Y then it may affect the pressures that are built up in the case upon firing the round. For 90% of the reloads out there it may not cause a problem but that other 5% it could get interesting.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I use a lot of military brass(usually less case capacity), which causes higher pressures. I try not to use maximum loads for that reason. I have some guns that shoot every type of brass, bullet weight, powder load to the same place at 100 yds. I have some guns that are finicky with any component change, say winchester brass 2" high at 100 yds good group. Put the same load together in military brass and it may shoot 3" high and 2" to the right at 100 yards with a good group. So in my opinion you need to spend serious range time with each gun and load to develop what works good in that gun. My brother has a Win model 70 Feather weight 30-06 that shoots Winchester factory 150 grn loads 4 " off of where the Federal 150 grn loads shoot at 100. Any change can affect some guns. Knowing exactly where your rifle and chosen load shoots is one of the things that makes reloading so much fun.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Critter said:


> Usually with mixed cases or different brand of cases you are dealing with different wall thicknesses and capacities of water. If the case wall is thicker on case X than case Y then it may affect the pressures that are built up in the case upon firing the round. For 90% of the reloads out there it may not cause a problem but that other 5% it could get interesting.


What about the OTHER 5%?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Like I said- we should start couple of new threads on each of the subjects brought up rather than derailing this thread and driving the mods crazy.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Frisco Pete said:


> Like I said- we should start couple of new threads on each of the subjects brought up rather than derailing this thread and driving the mods crazy.


Weighing verses measuring: With nitro cellulose, its all about volume and surface area. Use a scale to work up loads, and once you have something that works, build a measure to mass produce that round quickly, and accurately. Another thread with details would be good.

Another good topic for a separate thread would be bullet seating. Specifically how it relates to specific firearms, chamber throats, riflings, etc. This is one of those variables where you can have a good bullet, case, primer, powder combo, and still get poor results, because of seating depth. It is also one of those variables that can improve an already good combination.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont know when you guys got your used gear, but in the past year since the Sandy Hook shooting all used reloading gear has been for sale at near new prices... and new is well beyond that! $500+ for rock chucker surpreme kits?? good lord!


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had most of mine for a long time now; but I have to give back my borrowed trickler and noticed that the prices are out of control. I'm playing with idea of building one as there's not much to them. My next purchase needs to be a Trimmer but they are going for too much at the moment. Amazon has a cheap lyman but I worry about buying cheap. But used good ones are going for almost new princes like you say.:?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> I've had most of mine for a long time now; but I have to give back my borrowed trickler and noticed that the prices are out of control. I'm playing with idea of building one as there's not much to them. My next purchase needs to be a Trimmer but they are going for too much at the moment. Amazon has a cheap lyman but I worry about buying cheap. But used good ones are going for almost new princes like you say.:?


Have you ever tried the lee trimmers. You attach a chuck to your battery operated drill and uses a tool to put the trimmer on. I can trim faster than you can with a dedicated trimmer and the whole set up is like a total of $20. Can't beat it with a stick!!!!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have looked around a bit out of curiosity and have found prices are lot higher than when I was looking last year and the year before. I am not going to buy one yet. I am going to take the advice of you guys and go through a couple of sessions with somebody first. I received a few pm's from guys that have offered to help and plan on taking them up on it after the bison hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Have you ever tried the lee trimmers. You attach a chuck to your battery operated drill and uses a tool to put the trimmer on. I can trim faster than you can with a dedicated trimmer and the whole set up is like a total of $20. Can't beat it with a stick!!!!!


I have Lee trimmers for every caliber I reload. They are simple, cheap and do work quite well.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I have Lee trimmers for every caliber I reload. They are simple, cheap and do work quite well.
> 
> -DallanC


Yep I have about a dozen or so because I reload that many calibers. New calibers run about $6-$7 for the stem and shell holder and that's all it costs to trim a new caliber you don't have. One thing I do which of course is anal retentive is I keep a large pad of 000 steel wool and after I trim and ream the case I spin it for 2-3 seconds while it is still in the drill/chuck with the steel wool wrapped around it and it really slicks up the cases, removing any dings and tarnish and makes them cycle really smooth.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a good idea. I usually tumble my brass before I start sizing or trimming.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> That's a good idea. I usually tumble my brass before I start sizing or trimming.
> 
> -DallanC


I like to do this as well because it points out flaws out in the brass and it keeps the crud from scratching my dies.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I dont know when you guys got your used gear, but in the past year since the Sandy Hook shooting all used reloading gear has been for sale at near new prices... and new is well beyond that! $500+ for rock chucker surpreme kits?? good lord!


I have not looked at used at all, but I see that the RCBS has done down in price since I bought my stuff a mere 14 months ago. They have changed up the kits since, but here is essentially same kit I bought, but has the upgraded digital scale and the different press. I think I like my press better with the handle right or left handed, or whatever you would call the offset option. When you consider the RCBS mail in rebate for $50 once you spend a total of $300, just throw in two dies and you are there, combined with the sale....pretty good deal IMHO This also comes with the Nosler manual instead of the Speer that they use to include and the trickler. I thought ai had gotten a really good deal, but with the better manual, trickler and scale this is about $60 ahead of mine. Certainly, if you are after a specific setup once you figure out what you like you will need to be patient to find it used, but this may work for you too. I just saw that they are doing another $20 off all $150 orders online too with free shipping to store. BTW, if you decide you need a Speer manual and the RCBS manual scale you let me know, they are clean one-owner gently used items. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...=SBC;MMcat104792580;cat104761080;cat104516280


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW here is a thread started per the discussion here on weighing vs measuring http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/63130-weighing-vs-measuring.html


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> If it was me, after 3 decades of metallic reloading...
> 
> I would get the Dillon BL 550 (Basic Loader). Not the cheapest press, but a great combination of quality and upgrade-versatility. There is no other press that quite has this capability. This unit runs $260 and would do your rifle and pistol loading and is fully upgradeable to become a progressive RL550b. This saves money in the long run over buying a something like the RCBS Rockchucker and then deciding you now want a progressive because .223 and 9mm are both high quantity rounds.
> Interestingly, the 550 frame was based on the classic RCBS Rockchucker.
> ...


^^^Yup.^^^ What Frisco Pete said.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided to start up a year or so ago. I went with a lee aniversary set up, then I added a digital scale. I reload .45 and 9mm, between 50-100 an hour, I use it as something to do in the winter especially. I really enjoy it, and most of the guys in here are happy to help out if you ask, you won't go wrong in trying it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey mule there's a guy on ksl classifieds under reloading that has several shotgun reloaders and some are mec and some pacific. $50-$75 each. Good deal in my book. Jump on it


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks lost. I saw that 600 jr but know nothing about them. Been researching and it looks like it would suite my needs just fine.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

mec is pretty much the standard can't go wrong with one


----------

